# Why do you think people like to socialize?



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I realize that this probably isn't the best place to ask but, what excites people about socializing? Why do some people (those without SA) gravitate to be so social all the time? How do you think they view it? What do they get from it?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

At their best, they love sharing their joy and to care about people directly. They do not think as much as we do about things. When we think within ourselves its like we go into mild trances we dont' come out of with others around, we are still in our heads. That is the plight of introverts yet we have other strengths.We care too but its more selective, we are perceptive maybe a little more, but that doesn't mean we interpet it right what we percieve. It all evens out though


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sunshine009 said:


> At their best, they love sharing their joy and to care about people directly. They do not think as much as we do about things. When we think within ourselves its like we go into mild trances we dont' come out of with others around, we are still in our heads. That is the plight of introverts yet we have other strengths.We care too but its more selective, we are perceptive maybe a little more, but that doesn't mean we interpet it right what we percieve. It all evens out though


Hm, that is interesting and something that I'll probably ponder about. I think you have some valid points, especially about the "sharing joy" and introverted "mild traces".

Me, personally, I like to think about things a lot (not if it is depressing), maybe more than I like to talk at times, but I also experience that urge to share my "joys" when I feel it. With that said, perhaps I'm just not feeling that type of "joy" enough to want to socialize more often? Something to think about...

Very interesting and insightful response!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Well it can be kinda fun if u are totally comfortable with the people and engaging in fun/interesting activities or conversation. But getting comfortable w/SA is crazily hard. It very rarely happens w/me.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Because it makes me feel happy to have friends around me.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Dub16 said:


> Because it makes me feel happy to have friends around me.


I'm more talking about the act of socializing for enjoyment purposes, but I suppose this fits in with that.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> I'm more talking about the act of socializing for enjoyment purposes, but I suppose this fits in with that.


Aye, my reply was a wee bit lazy I guess... Still only waking up here! 

I think people are just naturally drawn to other people. If you can sit around in a group of friends talking and sharing a laugh and a joke then it's obviously a good mood booster. 
And if you reach the stage where your comfortable talking about your personal issues/problems/highs/lows with other people then its also very therapeutic and its equally nice to get to help your peers back in return.

I dont think that people without SA necessarily view the act of socialising any differently that we do. It's just that they CAN do it without all the awkwardness and hardship. And we CANT.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I can see the benefits in socialising, and sometimes crave it. Usually I dread it beforehand, but I've often had a good night out if it's been people I'm comfortable with. It's a chance to get out of your own head, be inspired and just relate to others. Some activities are just a lot more fun if you've got someone else to share it with, and then reflect/debate upon it later... especially art/music/film/philosophical type activities (if the other people are intelligent, introspective types). It can get you thinking from other perspectives, keeping your mind open and fresh.

You also often end up doing things you never would alone, discover new cuisines or find out about new authors, directors, musicians that will bring joy to your life. People turn you onto new things which you can exploit in your hermit time. i.e. I got turned onto mature anime whilst socialising one night... nowadays I watch a hell of a lot of it whilst alone.

This is still a pretty introverted take on socialising though. I don't know why the super extroverted types enjoy it. They just just seem to want to be around people for the sake of being around people 24/7. I can't fathom that.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Socializing gives people the ability to exchange emotions with each other and get things off their chests that they can't do by themselves. I hear sharing emotions with some one can be quite beneficial for yourself. Couldn't say for sure if it is true though:|


----------



## Solobikerider (Apr 15, 2009)

Believe it or not even antisocialites have a need for attention and sharing with others...but socialites thrive on it.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

The simple answer to "Why do people like to socialize?" would be that it is a survival instinct to do so, and each time we do so successively, we are rewarded by the release of chemicals in our brains such as dopamine, serotonin and oxytocin. Why some enjoy socializing more than others, well, I suppose that is due to slight variances in the composition of our brains as well as environmental factors.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

CeilingStarer said:


> It's a chance to get out of your own head, be inspired and just relate to others. Some activities are just a lot more fun if you've got someone else to share it with, and then reflect/debate upon it later... especially art/music/film/philosophical type activities (if the other people are intelligent, introspective types). It can get you thinking from other perspectives, keeping your mind open and fresh.
> 
> You also often end up doing things you never would alone, discover new cuisines or find out about new authors, directors, musicians that will bring joy to your life. People turn you onto new things which you can exploit in your hermit time. i.e. I got turned onto mature anime whilst socialising one night... nowadays I watch a hell of a lot of it whilst alone.


This makes a lot of sense. I hardly ever would want to go to a concert alone or to an art gallery. I could see how these events would be even more enjoyable with company. Also, your point on opening your mind and "thinking from different perspectives" makes it seem pretty interesting; almost like and adventure really. That is inspiring to understand...



Rufus said:


> The simple answer to "Why do people like to socialize?" would be that it is a survival instinct to do so, and each time we do so successively, we are rewarded by the release of chemicals in our brains such as dopamine, serotonin and oxytocin. Why some enjoy socializing more than others, well, I suppose that is due to slight variances in the composition of our brains as well as environmental factors.


Can you explain these "variances" in the brain and why you think they'd make someone socialize more? Just kind of give an example/comparison or something?


----------

